# ROADSTER WIRE WHEELS



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

"NOS" ROADSTER D'z 
13X7 STD GOLD SPOKE.... GOLD OR CHROME KO'S AVAILABLE










































$650 SHIPPED
PM FOR MORE INFO :biggrin:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

STD


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Dec 19 2010, 10:42 AM~19367090
> *STD
> *


GOTTA BE SOMEONE NEEDN GOLD SPOKE SKINNYZ uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

adapers and KOs incl?

im thinking 13s might be too small for the car... il find out


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 19 2010, 11:19 PM~19372543
> *adapers and KOs incl?
> 
> im thinking 13s might be too small for the car... il find out
> *


YES... 
COMPLETE SET
Adapters, Ko's, Wheels, and shipping :biggrin: 

Thanks!


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Anyone :wow:


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

are those made in the USA?


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 62ssrag_@Dec 21 2010, 12:42 AM~19382423
> *are those made in the USA?
> *


Yezzir :biggrin: 



















uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Skinnyz :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

MAKE OFFER :biggrin: 
THESE GOTTA GO


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

MAKE OFFER's :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

MAKE OFFER :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 96RAPEMASTER (Dec 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Dec 19 2010, 12:10 PM~19366936
> *
> 
> "NOS" ROADSTER D'z
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I DONT EVEN HAVE TO TALK SHIT IN THIS TOPIC, CALLING A WHEEL A "ROADSTER D'S" IS PRETTY MUCH SELF OWNAGE.


BUT WHILE I AM HERE, FUCK YOUR TOPIC BYTCH.


----------



## 96RAPEMASTER (Dec 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Jan 21 2011, 11:17 AM~19658554
> *MAKE OFFER's :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


$50 FOR YOUR WIFES PUSSY
$75 FOR YOUR MOMS ANUS


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 96RAPEMASTER_@Feb 8 2011, 09:26 PM~19822989
> *$50 FOR YOUR WIFES PUSSY
> $75 FOR YOUR MOMS ANUS
> *


AHH YOUR MAD NOW CUZ MY CREW ALREADY RAN THREW YER MAMA & YER SLUTY BITCH...

NASTY HO'S

PS YOUR A BITCH ASS COWARD


----------



## JustPosting (Aug 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON+Feb 8 2011, 10:31 PM~19823761-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Feb 1 2011, 08:14 AM~19754953
> *OK.... SO.. IT'S 2011 AN YOUR SHOWING PIC'S OF BARREL'S THAT ARE DATED 01-02'
> 
> WTF
> ...





> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON+Feb 3 2011, 07:04 AM~19775753-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




this is how a real business man responds to stupid shit..



> _Originally posted by Envious Touch+Jan 31 2011, 10:42 PM~19752759-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*ROADSTAIN*ROBINSON


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow: ANYONE
13X7 GOLD SPOKED $650


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
MAKE OFFER's


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

BEST OFFER TAKES THESE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Mar 18 2011, 06:03 AM~20120134
> *BEST OFFER TAKES THESE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Apr 8 2011, 06:58 PM~20294799
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

MAKE OFFER THESE GOTTA GO  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

TTT....


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

FREE SHIPPING!!!


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

bump for the homie,too bad their standards


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

lowrivi1967 said:


> bump for the homie,too bad their standards


THANKS BENNY!!
PM IF INTERESTED.........TTT


----------

